# What is your favorite piano etude by Ligeti and why?



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

If you have not heard them yet, check my blog.
Is really hard to choose because all of them are masterpieces on their own right. Personally, I really love the first one, _Desordre_. My favorite part is the crescendo in the rhythmic chaos in the first part, which leads to that wonderful climax at 0:50 minutes. I love the interaction between the melodies in both hands in that section. It's like if the two melodies, one in the higher register and the other in the lower, begin to interweave.


----------



## Cygnenoir (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm gonna have to say _L'escalier du Diable_. It's the one that has the most impact on me. The ultimate nightmare soundtrack. :devil:
My other favorites are _Desordre_, _Cordes à vide_ and _White on white_.


----------

